# Izzy got her CD!



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Izzy finished her CD title today with 2nd place and Highest Scoring GSD in Novice A!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

That's a wonderful accomplishment. 

Just read your other post. Sounds like you've been on a grand adventure. 

Way to Go!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wonderful!!!!!! Keep on training for the CDX!!


----------



## leigha33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats!!!! That's wonderful!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on the new title and the 2nd place finish!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on the new title


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome!!!! BIG CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome, Congrats on the new title. Did you get any pictures?


----------



## Gunnermom (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! Now on to a CDX!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

How did I miss this!!! Congratulations!!


----------

